
Whatsapp desktop knows if my phone is on - garyhbutton
I started using whatsapp desktop and dont fully understand how it works. After the initial pairing the desktop app can send messages on my behalf. If I turn off my phone it will stop sending messages. If I then turn on my phone but run no apps, it will continue to send messages. How does this communication work? Does iOS run something in the background?
======
Tomte
Of course iOS runs platform services in the background. Push notifications, in
this example.

~~~
garyhbutton
I turned off push notifications for Whatsapp and the desktop app is still able
to tell if my phone is on or not

------
garyhbutton
Note I am using a MacBook Pro and iPhone in this situation.

